# Werte der Samsung 830 an SATA 2 ok?



## hawk910 (1. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab mir auch gerad eine 830er 128 GB gegönnt und Win7 64 darauf installiert. Das Gerät hängt allerdings an dem SATA2-Steckplatz, der auf meinem Asus M4A79 über die SB zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Ich kann mich über den gefühlten Geschwindigkeitzuwachs nicht wirklich beklagen, nachdem ich mich bei Windows eingelockt habe kommt der Desktop sehr schnell. Natürlich kann ich das nicht direkt mit der uralten Win7-Installation auf der Magnetplatte vergleichen. Besonders krass ist die Geschwindigkeit beim Laden von einer BF3-Map. Ich habe übrigens die Punkte "Prefetch", "Defragmentation", "Indexing Service" und "Power Configuration" im Samsung Magician unter dem Reiter "OS Optimization" entsprechend den empfohlenen Vorgaben geändert und auch die empfohlenen 12 GB Over Provisioning aktiviert. C ist eine 70 GB große Partition, der verbleibende Speicherplatz steht dem Over Provisioning und der 2ten Partition mit Origin/BF3 zur Verfügung.
Aber läuft das Teil nun wirklich rund? Ich sehe so viele unterschiedliche Benchergebnisse mit dem ASS Bench und ich kann mit dem Testergebnis nichts anfangen. Ich wundere mich besonders über die niedrigen 4K-Werte...ohne wirklich zu begreifen, was die zu bedeuten haben.
Wie sind Eure Meinungen dazu? Ich verwende übrigens den AMD-Treiber, AHCI ist aktiv.

Danke für die Antworten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmayr (1. März 2012)

Stell das Bild mal hier im Forum rein!


----------



## hawk910 (1. März 2012)

Ups....jo, hast Recht, das war ein wenig dusselig...


----------



## blackout24 (1. März 2012)

Passt.


----------



## hawk910 (1. März 2012)

Mmh... auch die niedrigen 4K-Werte? Ich frage deshalb, da ich etliche andere Benches gefunden habe, aber kaum einer davon mit einem anderen vergleichbar ist. Das verunsichert mich irgendwie schon, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich weiß, was die "niedrigen" Werte denn für eine Aussagekraft haben und was sie überhaupt konkret bedeuten. Die meisten Erklärungen dazu waren mir noch ein wenig zu komplex als SSD-Neueinsteiger.
Sind auch die Magician-Einstellungen wie oben beschrieben i.O.?
Was könnte man verbessern?


----------



## blackout24 (1. März 2012)

Niedrig sind die nicht. Ich krieg mit meiner M4 am SATA III, 25 MB/s lesen und die 830 am SATA III wäre bei 4K lesen auch etwas langsamer als das, wenn ich nach Benchmarks geh. Also sollten die für SATA II absolut in Ordnung sein.
Dazu kommt noch das der amd sata Treiber etwas langsamer ist als der Intel Rapidstorage Treiber.


----------



## stevie4one (1. März 2012)

Ich selbst habe eine Samsung 830 mit 256GB an einem SATA2 (Intel P55). Ich finde die Werte schon sehr niedrig. Ich erreiche seq. lesend wie schreibend um die 250MB/s, auch die 4K-64Thrd Werte sind bei mir höher (180MB/s lesend und 100MB/s schreibend) - der Rest passt (bei mir irgendwas um die 540 Pkt.). Du kannst dich an den Werten im Benchmark-Thread orientieren. Wie viel der Treiberunterschied ausmacht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## hawk910 (1. März 2012)

Vielen Dank erst einmal für Eure Antworten. Ich werde mir mal den Thread ansehen. Sollte noch jemand eine Idee oder Meinung haben, dann nur raus damit!


----------



## Thallassa (1. März 2012)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe eine Samsung 830 mit 256GB an einem SATA2 (Intel P55). Ich finde die Werte schon sehr niedrig. Ich erreiche seq. lesend wie schreibend um die 250MB/s, auch die 4K-64Thrd Werte sind bei mir höher (180MB/s lesend und 100MB/s schreibend) - der Rest passt (bei mir irgendwas um die 540 Pkt.). Du kannst dich an den Werten im Benchmark-Thread orientieren. Wie viel der Treiberunterschied ausmacht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


 
Der storage-Treiber macht schon nen Unterschied. Das Mainboard selbst übrigens auch, treiber hin- oder her, jedes erbringt untersch. Ergebnisse.
Zudem hast du eine 256ger, er nur eine 128ger - 256ger sind generell schneller. Das sind ne Menge kleiner Faktoren die da ihre Finger mit im Spiel haben. Außerdem ist ja auch nicht jede SSD gleich =/
Also das ist schon ganz i.O so.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. März 2012)

Hier mal meine samsung 830er 128gb an nem Asus P7P55D-E an Sata II und i7-870 als cpu:


----------



## hawk910 (1. März 2012)

Ich will zwar noch einmal (trotz etlicher nicht soooo guter Kritiken) eine PCIe-Controller-Karte probieren, aber eigentlich ists schon ganz ok so.
Nun...ich könnte natürlich noch einmal den Standard-Microsofttreiber versuchen. Ich denke da gibts nur den "MSAHCI"?


----------



## stevie4one (1. März 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Der storage-Treiber macht schon nen Unterschied. Das Mainboard selbst übrigens auch, treiber hin- oder her, jedes erbringt untersch. Ergebnisse.
> Zudem hast du eine 256ger, er nur eine 128ger - 256ger sind generell schneller. Das sind ne Menge kleiner Faktoren die da ihre Finger mit im Spiel haben. Außerdem ist ja auch nicht jede SSD gleich =/
> Also das ist schon ganz i.O so.


 
Das seh ich alles ein und stimmt auch soweit. Dennoch sollte auch eine 128GB Samsung 830 die seq. Lese und Schreibrate einer 256GB Version am SATA2 Anschluss schaffen, da hier der Anschluss selbst bei etwa 250MB/s limitiert. Der Screenshot von GoldenMic zeigt auch in etwa meine Werte (hier sind also 128GB und 256GB gleich) und in der Region sollte auch beim TE möglich sein?

Korrekt, nur MSAHCI ...


----------



## hawk910 (1. März 2012)

So....hab mal den Asrock-Controller eingesetzt. Hat sich doch ein wenig was getan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawk910 (4. März 2012)

So....habe nun einen Marvell-Treiber installiert. Ich denke, die Asrock-Controllerkarte hat sich doch schon gelohnt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Yannick86 (26. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch diese Festplatte gekauft, weil meine alte HDD immer langsamer wurde.
Nur leider merke ich keine Geschwindigkeitsverbesserung bei dem neu aufgesetzten System sondern. Ich glaube die Werte sind auch nicht besonders gut.

Notebook: Toshiba P300-1BN  mit Vista


----------



## elitee61 (11. Juni 2012)

Moinsen, 

Ich habe mir heut auch eine Samsung 830 Series (128Gb) gegönnt. Habe es natürlich sofort in mein Laptop eingebaut (Asus G51J). Win 7 neu Installiert. Treiber installier (Asus Treiber CD) und habe schließlich ein Benchmark durchgeführt (mit AS SSD). 
Die Festplatte wurde an einem SATA 2 Port angehängt.
Prozessor: Intel i7 720Q
Ram: 4GB
Grafikkarte: GTX 260m

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine 4k Werte sehr gering sind. 
Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2012)

Hast du mal die neuesten Treiber ausprobiert. Da du von CD installiert hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Treiber schön älter sind.

Ist es das Asus G51J *3D* oder die normale Version ohne 3D? Alternativ könnte man auch den Intel SATA Treiber probieren. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das auch bei Notebooks klappt.


----------



## elitee61 (11. Juni 2012)

Also das ist ein Asus G51J 3D.
Auf dem 2. Screenshot ist ja der Intel AHCI treiber zu sehen oder irre ich mich da?
Wenns nicht so ist, wie komme ich dann auf die Aktuellsten treiber?


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2012)

Der aktuellste SATA Treiber von Intel müsste hier zufinden sein. Bevor du dass machst, teste bitte erst folgendes: Da du ein Notebook hast, sind dort Energiespareinstellungen getätigt worden? Stelle dort alles auf Höchstleistung, dann müssten die 4K-Werte theoretisch auch steigen.

PS: Laut deinem ersten Screenshot hast du bereits einen Intel SATA Treiber (iaStor)  installiert, wobei ich nicht sagen kann wie aktuell.
PPS: Viele User lassen während des Benchmarks Programme laufen um den Prozessor zusätzlich auszulasten. Das verhindert, dass Energiespareinstellungen greifen während des Benchmarks, geht z.B. mit Prime. Und nebenbei erreicht man damit höhere Werte!

Solange alles "schnell" und flüssig läuft, würde ich mir nicht allzu viele Gedanken machen.


----------



## elitee61 (11. Juni 2012)

Aaalso, 

habe den Intel Treiber aktualisiert + Laptop auf High Performance gestellt + neuestart.
Die Werte sind nicht besser geworden vielleicht hats ja wirklich etwas mit den Energiesparmaßnahmen zu tun.
Ich versuch ein letztes mal die Methode mit Prime.


----------



## elitee61 (11. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt alles nochmal mit Prime im Hintergrund.
Das sollte jetzt doch passen oder?


----------



## elitee61 (11. Juni 2012)

So, jetzt alles nochmal mit Prime im Hintergrund.
Das sollte jetzt doch passen oder?


PS: sorry doppelpost


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2012)

Die Punkte im AS SSD Benchmark hängen auch von den Prozessorleistung ab. Von daher ist es schwer zu sagen wie sich eine Notebook CPU mit geringerem Takt gegenüber einer Desktop CPU mit höherem Takt schlägt.

Auf jeden Fall scheint die Treiberaktualisierung und die Umstellung der Energieschemata nichts geändert zu haben. Wobei ich im Netz gelesen habe, dass das Notebook über 2 Einbauschächte für Festplatten verfügt. Schonmal den anderen Einbauplatz probiert. Bzw. hast du *vor* der Installation auch auf AHCI umgestellt?

War das eine Neuinstallation oder ein "Zurücksetzen" auf Werkseinstellungen?

Kannst du deinen Anhang nochmal einfügen. Ich bekomme nur eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## elitee61 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir schon vor dem Kauf einer SSD gut bis sehr gut informiert. Ich bin bei meinem Laptop ins Bios gegangen und hab hab die Einstellungen mit IDE und AHCI gesucht jedoch nichts gefunden. Somit habe ich auch nichts umgestellt (da ich eben nichts gefunden habe ).


PS: Schacht 2 hab ich nicht probiert, da ist momentan meine Seagate 7200.4 drin...


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2012)

Na bitte, die Werte sind doch schon besser geworden. Nicht viel, aber dennoch etwa 30-40 Punkte mehr. Welche BIOS-Version hast du installiert? Aktuellste Version auf der Homepage ist die 208.


----------



## elitee61 (11. Juni 2012)

Das Problem ist halt wenn kein Prime läuft, bleiben die Werte auch so niedrig.
Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie eine BIOS Version installiert. Ich weis nicht wo ich die BIOS version heraus lesen kann. 
Wenn ein BIOS Update was bringt, bin ich dazu bereit es zu aktualiesieren.
Bloßich weis halt nicht wie ich das machen kann :S

PS: Es ist schon die Version 208 drauf, bloß ich find trotzdem nichts wo ich auf IDE oder AHCI umstellen kann.


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2012)

Geh mal davon aus, dass deine Vergleichswerte auch mit (Prime) Unterstützung gemacht wurden. Und bedanke, dass die meisten Werte (auch in diesem Forum) sich auf ein Desktop-System beziehen, welches generell "potenter" ist (unterschiedliche Hardware).

Ich kann dir das BIOS-Update nur grob erklären, da ich dein Notebook nicht habe. Aber immerhin ein Asus Mainboard.  Von daher sollte es prinzipiell ähnlich sein.

Du lädst von meinem Link das aktuelle BIOS herunter. Datei entpacken (7-Zip) und direkt auf einen USB-Stick speichern (keine Order).
Du startest dein Notebook und gehst ins BIOS. Auf der Main-Seite muss irgendwo ein Hinweis stehen, welche Version installiert ist. Orientiere dich dabei an der aktuellen Nummer 208. Sollte im BIOS eine geringere Nummer stehen, kannst du updaten.
Unter dem letzten Reiter gibt es "ASUS Flash" - irgenwie so ähnlich. Das auswählen und den Pfad zum USB-Stick angeben. Der Stick wird durchsucht und wenn eine neuere BIOS-Version gefunden wurde, wird nachgefragt, ob installiert werden soll. Einfach zustimmen und fertig.

Zur Sicherheit kannst du dir auch das Manual von der Homepage laden. Da müsste der Vorgang auch beschrieben sein.

Ob damit allerdings die Möglichkeit zum Umstellen auf AHCI gegeben ist, bleibt natürlich fraglich. Von einem Geschwindigkeitsschub gehe ich persönlich nicht aus.


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2012)

elitee61 schrieb:


> PS: Es ist schon die Version 208 drauf, bloß ich find trotzdem nichts wo ich auf IDE oder AHCI umstellen kann.



Irgendwo auf ner englischen Seite stand was davon, dass sich das Board automatisch umstellt (IDE -> AHCI). Von daher sollte das passen. Dann liegen die etwas geringeren Werte wohl wirklich an der Notebookhardware. Also alles in Ordnung und du kannst beruhigt schlafen .

Edit sagt: Hab den Thread gefunden.


----------



## elitee61 (11. Juni 2012)

Herzlichen dank ))

noch eine Kleine frage, kann ich die Energiesparmaßnahmen irgendwie ausschalten? Ich benutze mein Laptop Hauptsächlich zuhause und nehme es sogut wie nie mit. 
Akku hab ich rausgenommen, sprich es ist direkt mit dem Stromnetz verbunden.


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2012)

Einfach die Energieeinstellungen auf max. Leistung stellen. Damit sind alle Sparoptionen deaktiviert. Sofern du nicht an dem Profil Änderungen vorgenommen hast.


----------



## elitee61 (11. Juni 2012)

ok dann passt es ) vielen dank nochmal


----------

